# Windows Holographic with HoloLens headset



## wizehop (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks like were officially arriving in the future! Not sure what this has to do with anything on this sight, but its kinda fucked so had to pass it on.

http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/21/7867593/microsoft-announces-windows-holographic


----------



## drewski (Jan 22, 2015)

I wish there was a "scary" rating.


----------



## Odin (Jan 22, 2015)

Meh... I won't be impressed until they create holodecks circa star trek the next generation. >.>


----------



## Tude (Jan 22, 2015)

Odin said:


> Meh... I won't be impressed until they create holodecks circa star trek the next generation. >.>



Yeah - but this is like a step one onto that mecca! Cool find Sir Hop!!


----------



## Odin (Jan 22, 2015)

Tude said:


> Yeah - but this is like a step one onto that mecca! Cool find Sir Hop!!



Visually yes. It is a virtual projection that you can interact with. 
But as far as holodecks go. We would need to perhaps invent some kind of container/room... that projects/emits a force/field that would manipulate light/photons in a way where they behave like solid matter. 
... 
..
.
I think.
And yea... totally good find Sir HOp.


----------

